# Designing



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Check out my designs guys..I need to stack more of my artworks so I can apply for this college in Graphic designing...but I'm still lacking some things for GD...what do you think should I make more like GD related? suggestions are highly appreciated. 

(also posted the edit process for the girl :3 )

The sausage logo was a request from my uncle for his meat products. (I know I still need to work on it ~_~)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your work is really great.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you Terry


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Heey that's cool!
The girl is great, and also the "Vanishing" frame idea


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I like it Melody... thanks for sharing


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

thank you guys  <3


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Love all of them...I used to play around with graphic arts...even built and designed websites for a bit. Technology kind of out ran me though, and now I just stick to hand held art. I do like to take my art and add filters and effects sometimes in an editor...occasionally they turn out kinda cool.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

They look all awesome to me, love the girl in stasis 
And I really like the tag idea


----------

